# Size tractor for brillion seeder.



## Ransome Reed (Mar 22, 2021)

is a 110 hp utility tractor too big for a brillion seeder? looks like a 40h would be perfect but i have a small 25hp 2025r and a 110G Deutz


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Had 8 ft brillion on back of 120 hp last year. Works fine.

Edit - it's a 3 point model with cat 2 pins. I don't think our allis 7010 could hitch to it without removing the sway blocks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Depends....on whether its a 3 point attach or a pull type Brillion. 3 Point attach Brillion would work well with a 110 hp tractor. Pull type would get along fine even on hills with a 60+ hp tractor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I would say it can’t be too big unless the tractor is wider than the seeder. Anything else is fair game.


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

Well...I have used my old 60" billion 3pt seeder behind ...105hp-40hp....obviously the smaller tractors fit it better but they all worked as intended...too small a tractor could be a weight problem on the back


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I had a till and seed Brillion( about the exact thing you have). Worked best behind my 5075 60pto tractor with the wheels set just inside 72 inches. Would not have wanted much less umph in front (has a jd loader on it) with that weight. I have had it on my 110 hp tractor but there is no way to get wheels inside the planting area.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My 85 hp the tires are outside the brillion width by about 6” total, never seems to hurt anything.


----------



## BisonMan (Apr 27, 2020)

Pulled a 10 foot brillion on a JD 3155 Last year - 85Hp. No issues at all.

I'd second the comment about the tire width.

I feel I could have pulled it with an old Massey 135 with 35HP, mine is an older model and has the pull off wheels so no hydraulics required.


----------

